# The white race will survive, but;



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.

And I seriously doubt that there is another brown skinned nation that the whites can deceive now. The game is over.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that there is another brown skinned nation that the whites can deceive now. The game is over.



Name one black skinned nation that is successful. With links.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that there is another brown skinned nation that the whites can deceive now. The game is over.


The well-financed deception is that the unfit races are capable of self-rule and that Whites must submit themselves to a plutocratic Constitutional republic rather than make their own decisions in a direct democracy.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that there is another brown skinned nation that the whites can deceive now. The game is over.


*Welcome to my ignore list!*


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

I am so tired of this race shit by the left. They now claim Hispanics are a race. They just flat out lie. And instead of tackling how we see our differences the fucking liberals set up obstacles and exploit them.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> ...




I was surprised, I looked this up and saw about 7 websites that claimed no black nation is successful. So you have support. But I did find this, which is impressive;

List of African countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia

Money is always impressive.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> I am so tired of this race shit by the left. They now claim Hispanics are a race. They just flat out lie. And instead of tackling how we see our differences the fucking liberals set up obstacles and exploit them.




Explain to me why Hispanics are not a race? Some of you whites are flat out missing things in your conscious out look.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> ...


Aha!   Finally we get to the Truth of what makes TD tick.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> ...



You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> I am so tired of this race shit by the left. They now claim Hispanics are a race. They just flat out lie. And instead of tackling how we see our differences the fucking liberals set up obstacles and exploit them.



What's it feel like to know your race is shrinking and loosing dominance?


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

The white race will survive, but they will reap what they have sowed. Everyone now knows that they are ruthless land grabbers; and there will be nowhere that will give them mercy.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired of this race shit by the left. They now claim Hispanics are a race. They just flat out lie. And instead of tackling how we see our differences the fucking liberals set up obstacles and exploit them.
> ...



There are three races. Hispanic is not a race.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired of this race shit by the left. They now claim Hispanics are a race. They just flat out lie. And instead of tackling how we see our differences the fucking liberals set up obstacles and exploit them.
> ...



The true statistics show thats a lie. 

Look anyone who continues on this bullshit of whites is a lying mother fucking bigot. Statistically its bullshit. To continue with this bizarro rule of thumb 'WHITE MAN RUN" is to deprive those of other nations that need to get up to speed for their own people. 

To blame failures of countries based on color is freaking insane and useless.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Tell that to the right wing whites that make the claims.

And in reality there are NO races. Whites made up he concept of race.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Actually the colonization of African nations and India by whites moved those nations backwards. It is not insane to make that claim.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Put down the bong. Oh I have to remember you libs have no understanding of science.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Oh because the British stopped the burning of Indian women alive with their deceased husbands on the funeral pyre? THAT MOVED THEM BACKWARD?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Flat out lie. And why would whites have to do that? Whites are the largest population out of all the classifications.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



There is no scientific foundation for race


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



It's the truth. deal with it.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired of this race shit by the left. They now claim Hispanics are a race. They just flat out lie. And instead of tackling how we see our differences the fucking liberals set up obstacles and exploit them.
> ...



White is not a lonely number. You that smack this shit around as white are as bigotted as they come. White aka caucasian are peoples from so many different cultures. Hungarians are different from Irish. Mmmm. Ukrainians are completely different from Belgians. Mexicans are different from Canadians. 

How shall I go on? White is just a skin color. We all have our ethnic backgrounds. That we are very proud of.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Three races genetically proven.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I live in no fear. The lie that whites are gonna get it is a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Actually it had more to do with how the British robbed India of it's wealth and used it to build Britain while keeping the Indian citizens divided and fighting each other by providing incentives to those who helped the British and penalizing those who did not. You are kinda stupid so you don't go deep into seeing what actually went on and you use examples like the one you used in order to try creating a dumb ass defense for your argument. But in virtually every country they colonized the whites used the divide and conquer method of control. They also took the wealth each country had out them and transferred it to the white country making that nation poorer. Then after they left or where expelled, the divisions they created ended up in conflicts we still see today.  In some cases we had leaders assassinated like the US CIA did in the Congo where they murdered Patrice Lumumba and the our government installed a guy named Mobutu. And the bitch about this was as Mobutu turned out to be a despot who robbed his people, whites here ran off at the mouth about how terrible this was and hw blacks could not rule. This is the type of bullshit whites have pulled and you exhibit the type of ignorance whites have to what they have done.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Genetically proven by who?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



You whites are the ones crying about this fictional white genocide.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Who made the caste system?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 30, 2017)

Can anyone DISPROVE these statements.......?   (I'm not saying it's written in stone...just an abstract question)

White nations are generally peaceful, productive and civil societies.

Arab and Asian societies are generally harsh and brutal but structured

Black nations are generally poor, wild, unsettled and violent


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

When whites loose the dominance and population control in America, its going to seriously damage their world reputation. When we remove Trump, I bet you a person of color wins the election again. Or a female. It will be quite something to see white pride having to face themselves like never before.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 30, 2017)

I got news for you:  there is no white race.  The closest thing to it is the Caucasian race.  And guess what?  Semitic Caucasians, people of Arabian Peninsular origins and who have brown skin, are Caucasians too for they are genetically indistinguishable from any other Caucasian.   To wit, look at the North African people below, all of whom are Caucasian and not all of whom are white.



​

"White" is a skin pigmentation observed in subset of individuals who belong to the Caucasian race.  Moreover, if one goes to China and other Far Eastern Asian places, one will observe that many Asians have skin pigmentation that is every bit as light as Europeans', yet they are not Caucasian at all.  They are of the Mongoloid race.  Further confounding the matter is that an anthropological distinction between Mongoloid and Caucasoid has yet to clearly established; however, it's clear neither is Negroid.


*Race as a Social Construct*
​


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

So Africa as far as I know for at least all these years are on their own.

Why are you so fucked up?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> When whites loose the dominance and population control in America, its going to seriously damage their world reputation. When we remove Trump, I bet you a person of color wins the election again. Or a female. It will be quite something to see white pride having to face themselves like never before.



You bigot. You are a bigotted racist asshole. Dream on.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

Xelor said:


> I got news for you:  there is no white race.  The closest thing to it is the Caucasian race.  And guess what?  Semitic Caucasians, people of Arabian Peninsular origins and who have brown skin, are Caucasians too for they are genetically indistinguishable from any other Caucasian.   To wit, look at the North African people below, all of whom are Caucasian and not all of whom are white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good observations.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Xelor said:


> I got news for you:  there is no white race.  The closest thing to it is the Caucasian race.  And guess what?  Semitic Caucasians, people of Arabian Peninsular origins and who have brown skin, are Caucasians too for they are genetically indistinguishable from any other Caucasian.   To wit, look at the North African people below, all of whom are Caucasian and not all of whom are white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a bigot as well. Come on. Come out.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Come on. Take over.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > When whites loose the dominance and population control in America, its going to seriously damage their world reputation. When we remove Trump, I bet you a person of color wins the election again. Or a female. It will be quite something to see white pride having to face themselves like never before.
> ...




Your language and attitude suggest your white, and display how your race communicates when they feel this truth. But your arrogance will not last in history; your race is destined to face their arcane selfishness.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The white race will survive, but they will reap what they have sowed. Everyone now knows that they are ruthless land grabbers; and there will be nowhere that will give them mercy.


Blacks asians and Arabs do it too. I mean, seriously? Ever read a book?
Don't act like other races are morally superior. Cause you are definately be full of shit.
The ignorance of racists knows no bounds


----------



## cnm (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> There are three races.


What race are Polynesians?


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The white race will survive, but they will reap what they have sowed. Everyone now knows that they are ruthless land grabbers; and there will be nowhere that will give them mercy.
> ...




Your right, but the whites have done their deception far better than any other race. Their violence far surpasses any race in history. And their denial of this is legendary.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The white race will survive, but they will reap what they have sowed. Everyone now knows that they are ruthless land grabbers; and there will be nowhere that will give them mercy.




You want to talk about ruthless, well most people being held being done in the world TODAY are being held back by their own government . Take Mexico, Venezuela, Zimbabwe, N Korea.. etc,  all of these governments will use the same excuse as you to keep their own power and keep their people off their back. They will blame it on someone else. I don't worry about the white race disappearing, I worry about how I live my life, it's the only thing I can control.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

The true culture in America is Blacks. Its academic.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 30, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The white race will survive, but they will reap what they have sowed. Everyone now knows that they are ruthless land grabbers; and there will be nowhere that will give them mercy.
> ...




Tell the American Indians and the blacks that your race is not ruthless. Your head is buried in the ground, like most whites.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2017)

I smell a troll.........


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

cnm said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > There are three races.
> ...



Of the three Asian and wonderfully so.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



You want to go at me on First Nations and what they did to each other kid? And by the way who freed the blacks in America you fucking moron?


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 30, 2017)

There's only ethnic groups, not races, link below.  That's the good news, and environment   means so much.   Ben Carson was lucky enough to have a mom who turned off the t.v. and made her kids study is why he is what he is today.   


Race Is a Social Construct, Scientists Argue


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



You missed what they did to us. Iroquois were special.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 30, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> I don't worry about the white race disappearing, I worry about how I live my life, it's the only thing I can control.


That's a good plan.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




People reap what they sow. I will reap what i sow, you will reap what you sow. Got any other bits of wisdom you want to pass? If I do good things in life, hopefully that will benefit someone else and so on,  what I do not accept is your contrived guilt trip. You say my head is buried in the ground but you are speaking from extreme ignorance, because you know nothing of my life. Only what you can surmise.  What you don't realize is that people can think and make life decisions outside of their race unless they are consumed by it. Maybe that's your case.


----------



## cnm (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Melanesians?


----------



## jillian (Jul 30, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> ...



really bigot?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 30, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that there is another brown skinned nation that the whites can deceive now. The game is over.





tinydancer said:


> Name one black skinned nation that is successful. With links.



Botswana, perhaps Mauritius and the other "African Lions."

What is success?  Is it effectively overnight ascending to social, political and economic parity with Western European nations or the U.S.?  Is it identifying one or more goals and progressing toward achieving them even if one doesn't achieve them as by the wave of a magic wand?  

One can ask whatever question one wants, but asking an absurd question -- for instance, one that tacitly assumes sub-Saharan African countries have extant histories and resources comparable to that of the U.S. or a host of other nations that have emerged in the past 100 years, or an oversimplified question-- exposes either contrived equivocation or abject ignorance on the part of the querier, no matter the quality or accuracy of the answer one may receive.   In other words, when one frames and asks the wrong, inane, or loaded questions, the answers are irrelevant.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 30, 2017)

Xelor said:


> I got news for you:  there is no white race.  The closest thing to it is the Caucasian race.  And guess what?  Semitic Caucasians, people of Arabian Peninsular origins and who have brown skin, are Caucasians too for they are genetically indistinguishable from any other Caucasian.   To wit, look at the North African people below, all of whom are Caucasian and not all of whom are white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are incapable of differentiating Western Europeans from other Europeans or light skinned people around the world, they don't realize whites in America come from all over the world and we aren't the Brittish colonies any more. White is just white to these dumb fucks


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 31, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Move the goal post. No thanks. 
Have fun with your fallacies


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 31, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I am so tired of this race shit by the left. They now claim Hispanics are a race. They just flat out lie. And instead of tackling how we see our differences the fucking liberals set up obstacles and exploit them.
> ...














It's time to take action to re-establish our dominance.  But first we must depose the leaders who let this decadence rot away our spirit.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 31, 2017)

Our destiny is being thwarted not by the selfishness of the race taken as a group, but the selfishness of individual Whites who have no respect or concern for other Whites.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 31, 2017)

The fact that anyone is really such a weak-minded, ignorant, fearful buffoon as to orient their lives and frame their identity around panic over pointless idiocy like "will the white 'race' survive?" is tragically disappointing. 

I really hope there are no aliens secretly observing our species, because this shit is embarrassing.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 31, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Our destiny is being thwarted not by the selfishness of the race taken as a group, but the selfishness of individual Whites who have no respect or concern for other Whites.



The Whites will reap the destruction they have sown. Someone will invade their stolen land. Its academic, and it won't be nice!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 31, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Whites are pretty diverse, there's even a big difference between Poles, and Germans in how they look, and conduct themselves, despite being neighbors.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 31, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Your race is doomed to be overtaken by many nations. You may behave and think well, but your leaders do not. Trump is a serious mess.


----------



## Mickiel (Jul 31, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Well yes, the white  race is diverse and dangerous..Some of the racist on this thread, need to be locked up in someones basement.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 31, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Our destiny is being thwarted not by the selfishness of the race taken as a group, but the selfishness of individual Whites who have no respect or concern for other Whites.
> ...



China's going to probably take over the whole freaking World, and without Whitey who's going to stop them?

Considering that China's a somewhat brutal, and intolerant state, then I'd say not just Whites, but non-Whites too should fear such implications.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 31, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The fact that anyone is really such a weak-minded, ignorant, fearful buffoon as to orient their lives and frame their identity around panic over pointless idiocy like "will the white 'race' survive?" is tragically disappointing.
> 
> I really hope there are no aliens secretly observing our species, because this shit is embarrassing.



Aliens would presumably not be stupid enough to fall for your racial equality nonsense, and therefor would probably want to protect the more intelligent Humans like Whites, and Asians.

Either that or they'd do what is being done now, and eradicate the White, and Asian competition, so they can rule Earth.

Anyway you look at it, racial equality is a stupid fantasy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 31, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> There's only ethnic groups, not races, link below.  That's the good news, and environment   means so much.   Ben Carson was lucky enough to have a mom who turned off the t.v. and made her kids study is why he is what he is today.
> 
> 
> Race Is a Social Construct, Scientists Argue



Some of the most intelligent scientists like Dawkins, Crick, and Watson certainly don't agree with Race being Social construct.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 31, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Can anyone DISPROVE these statements.......?   (I'm not saying it's written in stone...just an abstract question)
> 
> White nations are generally peaceful, productive and civil societies.
> 
> ...



So sorry, but many Western Europeans were, and Russians, and Americans still are more like Arab, and Asian societies harsh, brutal, and structured.

Mostly just some of the Baltic, West Slavic, Celtic, Norse, and Finno-Ugric's represent the real White mentality of being peaceful.

I suspect the rest of Europe mixed too much with non-Whites, it makes them Chimp out.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 31, 2017)

IM2 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



What about Ethiopia which wasn't really colonized, it's poor, and backwards by African standards, because?

Furthermore the fact that height stature improved under colonialism of Africa, suggests that they were getting better nutrition than before hand.

Not to deny that there were some sinister implications, like King Leopold's genocide in the Belgian Congo, where millions were killed.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 1, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




How fast are the Amish growing?


So your saying the world is going to make war on the Amish??     hahaha  Im not really worried about the fears you try to express. In the end we are all doomed. When they dig up our bones they are pretty much going to look the same.  People displacing people is just the way of history. Probably one of the first acts of racism was when humans wiped out the Neanderthals. If whites were to disappear off the face of the earth tomorrow do you think human kind would have learned its lesson and then live in peace? I think if history has taught us anything it's that humans never learn their lesson.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...




Not gonna happen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



You know this because you have a magical crystal ball?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...






I know because unlike some shit-shovelers around here, I have studied history and I have bothered to accumulate real, first-hand experience from which to draw reasonable conclusions.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone DISPROVE these statements.......?   (I'm not saying it's written in stone...just an abstract question)
> ...






Some folks REALLY need to study history.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



China in history didn't have the kind of power, and dwindling White population to exploit as China does.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Yeah, you hate Whites, I think we get that.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





China was the most advanced civilization on earth for centuries. 

Some people REALLY need to study history.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





Childish absurdities like this ^^^ are how trolls ^^^ attempt to derail threads.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 1, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



China was at one point, and even invented extremely primitive guns, however Europeans invented better guns, and therefor went onto dominate.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 1, 2017)

The white man will survive , but not without loosing face.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 1, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Our destiny is being thwarted not by the selfishness of the race taken as a group, but the selfishness of individual Whites who have no respect or concern for other Whites.
> ...


Creative destruction.  The backward natives were unfit to possess the land.  For time to march on, it must never follow their wild drumbeat.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 1, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...




Jazz listeners love our drumbeat , and many white women love our beat in romance as well.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2017)

.


Unkotare said:


> The fact that anyone is really such a weak-minded, ignorant, fearful buffoon as to orient their lives and frame their identity around panic over pointless idiocy like "will the white 'race' survive?" is tragically disappointing.
> 
> I really hope there are no aliens secretly observing our species, because this shit is embarrassing.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 1, 2017)

The inferior races are Neanderthal hybrids, or direct descendants of other hominids that competed with homo sapiens winners.  Since World War II, which weakened the superior countries, we have lost our way. A good start to getting back on track would be to re-colonize the Third World.  Self-determination for jealous sore losers determined to destroy us has been a disaster, yet everybody has been indoctrinated into believing it has been a warm and fuzzy humanitarian achievement.  The historical precedent for peaceful partitioning among advanced nations was when the Pope divided up South America between Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> The inferior races are Neanderthal hybrids, or direct descendants of other hominids that competed with homo sapiens winners.  Since World War II, which weakened the superior countries, we have lost our way. A good start to getting back on track would be to re-colonize the Third World.  Self-determination for jealous sore losers determined to destroy us has been a disaster, yet everybody has been indoctrinated into believing it has been a warm and fuzzy humanitarian achievement.  The historical precedent for peaceful partitioning among advanced nations was when the Pope divided up South America between Spain and Portugal.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 1, 2017)

The white race will survive, but only after it gets its butt kicked by surprise. That pink rear end will get mauled by other nations , and we will see a serious down fall of the last of the self proclaimed superior races.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 1, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that there is another brown skinned nation that the whites can deceive now. The game is over.



God what is it with all of the racist idiots?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> There is no scientific foundation for race


Perfect! This means you will never talk about racism again, right?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 1, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The white race will survive, but only after it gets its butt kicked by surprise. That pink rear end will get mauled by other nations , and we will see a serious down fall of the last of the self proclaimed superior races.


If the white race suffers, black people will suffer even worse. What happens when food stamps and welfare stops? You better pray that the white race succeeds.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2017)

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no scientific foundation for race
> ...



Wrong. Despite there being no such foundation, whites such as you made one up in order to claim superiority.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The white race will survive, but only after it gets its butt kicked by surprise. That pink rear end will get mauled by other nations , and we will see a serious down fall of the last of the self proclaimed superior races.
> ...



Not exactly how it happens.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> ...



Explain the racism in those comments.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 1, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The white race will survive, but only after it gets its butt kicked by surprise. That pink rear end will get mauled by other nations , and we will see a serious down fall of the last of the self proclaimed superior races.




By surprise? what surprise? everyone can SEE what Europeans are willfully doing to themselves by trying to be kind.  Yeah, they will allow themselves to be over run by another culture because most Europeans have moved into the 21st century where we are all taught to be accepting of others now.  Problem is they are dealing with a culture that wants to live in the 15th century in many ways.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The white race will survive, but only after it gets its butt kicked by surprise. That pink rear end will get mauled by other nations , and we will see a serious down fall of the last of the self proclaimed superior races.
> ...



Trying to be kind? Is that what you call what the fucking white ass euros have done to the people running away from white foreign policy mistakes?


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 1, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Foreign policy didn't make Assad kill his own people. He did that, his choice. Foreign policy doesn't make the Saudis greedy or the Shia and Sunni fight each other. Thats all on them. Those people have choice as well they don't HAVE to be killing each other.  They can stop the killing tomorrow if they were really tired of it but the fact is, the world is a ruthless place.

yeah the Euros are being kind by trying to take in refugees, but you can see how that is working out.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So why are you bothered by something that was "made up by white people"? If it doesn't exist, why be angry about it?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Well you know if perhaps the Assad family had not ben supported by another nation which put them into power........

Yes western nations created the conditions for what the Shia an Sunni are doing.

Before you utter white boy judgment maybe you study history.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Hind sight is 20-20 isn't it?   I really cant tell you what white boy judgement is,  but everyone has their opinion. Yeah, I'm sure people in that part of the world like to blame someone else as well, as they keep killing each other. 
There you go,  they have no responsibility for their actions, the only people responsible for anything are white people, especially those damn whites in Sweden, their even more white than the whites in England.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Look,, you go read what happened in those countries then come back and preach to me about responsibility. Whites enter a country divide he people to gain power and control by allowing those who favor them to mistreat the others, This creates anger. SO then when the white nation is out those who were not empowered have the chance to get those who abused them who no longer have white military support and a civil war breaks out. To you this is people killing each other for  no reason, and not taking responsibility for their actions. Yeah right.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Our destiny is being thwarted not by the selfishness of the race taken as a group, but the selfishness of individual Whites who have no respect or concern for other Whites.
> ...


Which whites?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



How far did you get in school Molly?


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


I am sure you are trying to be condescending, won't work. I have my Associates Degree in Drafting & Design. I help design infrastructures, roads, buildings, etc. I also help small towns obtain grants.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



It didn't take any time for me to work up anything. I stated I had a masters degree early on.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



No, I ask because you seem to be very unaware of world events and history.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am quite aware. I am asking which whites will reap the destruction and why.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


EduWeapon?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Apparently you aren't or you would not be asking that question.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



You are the one who asked for my major. Remember? And the only reason I mentioned my education was that whites like you were telling me how I was a failure, how I should get educated and all that. So then you don't get to do that, then use that against the person who answers your challenge to their ability, education or work ethic.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I remember you were afraid to say what it was for months on end.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ...whites like you were telling me how I was a failure, how I should get educated and all that. .....




When did I ever say that to you?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ...So then you don't get to do that....




I didn't do that.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So, because SOME whites were bad in the past, whites today must reap the destruction? History is irrelevant when choosing who should or should not be blamed, unless it is still ongoing, then you blame the responsible ones today. Can you even do that?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with some. All non whites have been affected by what whites have done. We can blame those who did it and their descendants because the descendants are the ones benefitting from what happened. If this had ended and whites gave back everything they took, all the wealth they stole  then you could say what you do. but they did not, so you cannot. On top of that, they still do it.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 2, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The white race will survive, but only after it gets its butt kicked by surprise. That pink rear end will get mauled by other nations , and we will see a serious down fall of the last of the self proclaimed superior races.
> ...



The Arab nations understand what it means for 3 or 4 countries to gang up on one and go  to war. America will learn this too. China, Russia, Africa, and even Islam could join together and fight the US, and its just not much we can do, even Korea may join in. And bust this countries pride wide open.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



History is in no manner irrelevant, the Whites will pay for their indiscretions , and nothing in this world can stop it.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Wow, the platinum Victim Card!


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




This is a pipe dream of yours but have you really thought this through?  Islam is not a country, Africa is not a country, it's a continent. Kenya, Ethiopia and Egypt would most likely be on board with the US.  China is probably not going to attack their #1 trading partner and then what about India? who's side are they going to be on?  
You had better pray the West does not fall to eastern powers, if that happens your going to see Africa exploited all over again.You'll get whats going on in Sudan, only there wont be any human rights activists around anymore to speak out. You think the Chinese would?   Who do you think is funding much of the illegal Ivory trade and slaughtering of Elephants? that would be your Jihadi friends. I'm pretty sure which side you would be on.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> ...


He is a dumbass Democrat.

All black racists are Democrats.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



I am an independent. And I think America will be invaded, by countries that hate us. And if you think there are no countries that hate America, then your head is in the ground.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The only countries that have a reason to hate America are in Europe, and they are entirely oblivious to those reasons.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Whites have already paid just about enough for letting ignorant race-traitor snobs take over.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I have to laugh at this. This sucker is  delusional.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



There is such a thing as spiritual law.  Whites in America and elsewhere have broken al of those laws. America will be destroyed. This is going to happen unless there is a severe change. But you whites are in places like this making excuses and refusing to repent. So........


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


You had better hope you don't live much longer.

Your understanding of the world is about to be absolutely shattered.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


There is nothing to repent for, moron.

The world is a much better place because people like myself actually exist.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Aug 2, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


The cartoon-indoctrinated PETA outlawed the ivory trade and helped impoverish Africa.  Manly Africans have more in common with Redneck hunters than with sissyboy Dumbo-huggers.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




I'm glad at least you have a sense of humor. Now you gotta start working on the other 5


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What about black indiscretions?


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


I have nothing to repent for. You are in serious need of help, you are to be pitied for being so unjustly angry.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 2, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




I don't need PETA to tell me theres something wrong when the forest Elephants there have declined by 65% in 10 years. I'm not against hunting but I am against the slaughter of inteligent animals when they leave the bodies to rot and they cut off the tusks. The assholes also poison their water holes killing entire families off and other animals.

If your on board with that, than your no hunter. or at least one I'd never go hunting with.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that there is another brown skinned nation that the whites can deceive now. The game is over.



The whites were never the majority in an African nation. Second, Blacks are not taking over America. In fact they are declining in percentage. Third liberal push the time line up so many times it is funny. There are 215 non-Hispanic whites in America. America won't hit 400 mil until at least another 150 years. The white population will grow.

Lastly whites are all over Latin America. Whites can live fine amongst Hispanic majorities. It is black majorities that are the problem.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 2, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> ...



South Africa! Oh wait they was when the whites were in charge. Now it is a 3rd world shithole, just not as shitty.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> ...


The white population can't grow until radical social changes occur and the birth rate skyrockets(the death of white liberals and white guilt, and the explosion of white nationalist thinking).

The baby boomers are the largest generation ever in the history of the west, and they are moving into retirement. Once baby boomers die the white population will steeply decline.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Amen. Their blind as bats concerning their selves.


----------



## ptbw forever (Aug 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


As opposed to how blind you are to your own violations of spiritual law?


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 2, 2017)

The seduction of the white mind is legendary, how they see themselves is stunningly, seriously mental.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 2, 2017)

The seduction of the white mind is stunning. Its seriously arcane how they see themselves, its marvelously mental in its deception.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The self delusions of the  white race is incredible, serious seduction.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



I'm glad my Polish people aren't putting up with non-White shenanigans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



I wonder what that retard Unkotare thinks of such anti-White comments, even going so far to support destruction of America.

Really, this is what White idiots like Unkotare are fighting for;?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...




I think you and im2 are the same mistake of evolution. Illogical racist weaklings are shitbirds of a feather.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The problem with you is that you can't think. You're a full blown loon.

You call me a  racist but can never show proof,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You've never bought up a logical argument.

In general you just mouth off, you've obviously got nothing, except idiocy, and primitive emotions.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 2, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Whites have broken each of the ten commandments here in America. You enslaved a people are do not pay what you owe. You continue coveting what's not yours calling it American interests So then you have the beam in your eye son. That means you need to just be quiet and work to end what whites have dine wrong.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




I do alright.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 2, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


'
Where were the last strongholds of Slavery?
Certainly not America.

Actually Whites pressured many in Africa to abolish slavery.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 4, 2017)

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Last night I watched , for the first time, the movie Selma. How the Whites denied the blacks the right to vote. How they beat the Blacks and killed some of them; Martin luther King had to march from Selma to Montgomery. I get emotional when I see that history again, I lived through it all.

Oh  the White man danced in those days, our people were dying in the streets, killed by police.  Now the White man has the nerve to deny his own history; now the clan wears suits, and one of them advises the president.

Good grief!


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




Alright, well that's all true but when you keep saying the "white man"  your basically saying it's all white people. 
I'm still waiting for the memorial for the whites who were murdered fighting for civil rights. 
There were also over a 1000 whites lynched by the KKK, so who were these mysterious white people anyway? and why don't they ever count for shit?  Why is it that their lives mean so little , and why is it that the contributions of whites who opposed slavery and discrimination means shit?  Because it really does. All I hear is that if you are born and you happen to be white you are a racist by birth. 



KKK’s 1st targets were Republicans
"A spokesman with the Democrats refused to comment for WND on any of the issues. “You’re not going to get a comment,” said the spokesman who identified himself as Luis.

“Why would Democrats skip over their own history from 1848 to 1900?” Barton asked. “Perhaps because it’s not the kind of civil rights history they want to talk about – perhaps because it is not the kind of civil rights history they want to have on their website.”

The National Review article by Deroy Murdock cited the 1866 comment from Indiana Republican Gov. Oliver Morton condemning Democrats for their racism.

“Every one who shoots down Negroes in the streets, burns Negro schoolhouses and meeting-houses, and murders women and children by the light of their own flaming dwellings, calls himself a Democrat,” Morton said.

It also cited the 1856 criticism by U.S. Sen. Charles Sumner, R-Mass., of pro-slavery Democrats. “Congressman Preston Brooks (D-S.C.) responded by grabbing a stick and beating Sumner unconscious in the Senate chamber. Disabled, Sumner could not resume his duties for three years.”

By the admission of the Democrats themselves, on their website, it wasn’t until Harry Truman was elected that “Democrats began the fight to bring down the final barriers of race and gender.”

“That is an accurate description,” wrote Barton. “Starting with Harry Truman, Democrats _*began*_ – that is, they made their _*first*_ serious efforts – to fight against the barriers of race; yet … Truman’s efforts were largely unsuccessful because of his own Democratic Party.”


Read more at KKK’s 1st targets were Republicans


----------



## AnomolousMaterial (Aug 5, 2017)

OP continues to assert that all whites in America are responsible for the actions of few, and that the whites alive today are all reprehensibly oblivious to the actions of those few.
The history of racial relations in the USA are taught to grade-school children and have been since at least I was a child. Speaking for my generation alone, we were taught to view the individual for their actions and not their appearance.
Personally, I can count with the fingers of both hands the amount of people I have met out of thousands whom truly treat slavery of blacks and the history of racist culture as something to be embellished. Most of us wish to move past it and have a self-respecting and more cohesive society, instead of trudging through a flaming swamp of blame which is reviving more and more of those same problems of the past.

I will not allow myself to be emotionally influenced by the pity stories of others which when logically reduced, without fail, almost always boil down to a statement of "Bad things happened in the past and I deserve more of what I say you need to give"
Grow up.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



On the most basic level if I say the words white man, I cannot be talking about all white people. White women do exist. White children do exist. So your childish attempts to equate this to what whites have done shows a real psychological disconnect. This is not the 1800's. And you guys want to be excluded from that when we vlacks tak abut things done by whites, but here you are posting up a story about what was done to republicans in the 1800's.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 5, 2017)

AnomolousMaterial said:


> OP continues to assert that all whites in America are responsible for the actions of few, and that the whites alive today are all reprehensibly oblivious to the actions of those few.
> The history of racial relations in the USA are taught to grade-school children and have been since at least I was a child. Speaking for my generation alone, we were taught to view the individual for their actions and not their appearance.
> Personally, I can count with the fingers of both hands the amount of people I have met out of thousands whom truly treat slavery of blacks and the history of racist culture as something to be embellished. Most of us wish to move past it and have a self-respecting and more cohesive society, instead of trudging through a flaming swamp of blame which is reviving more and more of those same problems of the past.
> 
> ...



This is stupid and ignorant. The reality is that whites have benefitted from the history of racism and that history goes further than slavery. And you whites talk abut moving beyond something when you still practice what you claim you want to move beyond and there is damage caused by what was done that has not been addressed. So then what this actually boils down when logically reduced to is this, without fail, a delusion by some whites of a problem whites think is done only because they say so, not that it is actually a thing of the past.

So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## AnomolousMaterial (Aug 5, 2017)

> talk abut moving beyond something when you still practice what you claim you want to move beyond


"Us whites" aren't tolerating being blamed for actions we did not do and find it a great injustice for others to do so.


> there is damage caused by what was done that has not been addressed


Damage, addressable, needs to be quantified. How do you suggest this damage is repaired?


> ...when logically reduced...a delusion...


I'm not deluded at all about how people with your opinion are incapable of seeing yourselves as individuals, alive today, in this present world, with the ability to live free of a mental shackle which only serves to hold you down.


> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed.


Two wholly separate cultures cannot inhabit the same space without problems - This is true from varying species of same-group animal (ants, for example) all the way up to homo sapiens with their intricate societal rules. Nature is practically undefeatable when viewing humans as a whole - and evolution, if you choose to accept it, simply does not happen quickly enough for a few generations to overcome built-in behavior. 


> when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off


Chew on this explosive revelation friend, you wouldn't be alive if conquering African societies had not agreed to sell their slaves to European settlers. Tens of millions of black Americans would not be here with us if that past had not happened.


> Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.


Adjusted for inflation, many trillions of dollars have been given to the black community for over 50 years by redistributing the taxed wealth of others (including successful black Americans). Government policies help black Americans into colleges, jobs, home ownership and fair social treatment because giving people these chances helps the black community grow instead of holding them back.


> And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well


Address your apparent refusal to understand human nature and we can continue this particular topic.

A vulgar, bitter tasting truth is no less wrong than the most pleasant of facts.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> AnomolousMaterial said:
> 
> 
> > OP continues to assert that all whites in America are responsible for the actions of few, and that the whites alive today are all reprehensibly oblivious to the actions of those few.
> ...



OOH, a railing accusation and right on target! A stunning truth!

Well said.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 5, 2017)

AnomolousMaterial said:


> OP continues to assert that all whites in America are responsible for the actions of few, and that the whites alive today are all reprehensibly oblivious to the actions of those few.
> The history of racial relations in the USA are taught to grade-school children and have been since at least I was a child. Speaking for my generation alone, we were taught to view the individual for their actions and not their appearance.
> Personally, I can count with the fingers of both hands the amount of people I have met out of thousands whom truly treat slavery of blacks and the history of racist culture as something to be embellished. Most of us wish to move past it and have a self-respecting and more cohesive society, instead of trudging through a flaming swamp of blame which is reviving more and more of those same problems of the past.
> 
> ...




I think your mind is seriously in denial; everyone is racist to a point, but white racism is the greatest, notice;

We’re all racist. But racism by white people matters more | Mona Chalabi


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> everyone is racist to a point, but white racism is the greatest, ...


----------



## John Shaw (Aug 5, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Every "race" in the world is ruthless, numbnuts. White people just happened to make better use of their ruthlessness.

And you wanna know why? In England's case, because of luck and a guy named Samuel Crompton. In Portugal and Spain? An interest in seafaring that Africans didn't have.

If black Africans landed in Europe or Asia with superior technology only to find the Europeans and Asians living in huts and fighting with sticks, you bet your ass they'd be taking slaves in the boatloads. For how much power and dominance whites had, and still have, it's actually quite amazing to me how much they've been willing to share.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 5, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Oh yes, they shared their arrogance;
Their selfishness
Their ruthlessness
Their arcane lusts
Their evil
Their technology on how to kill millions at one time

Oh yes, they been willing to share their perversions, and their ruin of the human language.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 5, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



Ok, so saying I want to be excluded from what blacks talk about whites and what they have done to them.  Tell me then what you think I have done to blacks.

Of course, I'm not ignorant about slavery and what happened to American Indians including the California genocide,  but I also realize that not all people who are white were part of these things, or even aware at the time of what was was going on , or had not yet even emigrated to this country. 

Yeah I'm aware of how evil and greedy and pathetic some white people were who lived and ruled in this country but you also only tell one side of a biased story to fit your own feelings.  Anyone who tells me all of one race is one particular character is misguided. Of course that is your right, but I also have a right to post an opinion on that. 

The African -Arab slave trade existed long before western Europeans started buying slaves .. millions of blacks dissapeared into the salt marshes of what is today Iraq, lived horrible lives and were castrated upon being captured, of course that will never be considered chattel slavery, some how when we think of Arab owned slaves its almost looked on as something noble. I can never quite figure that one out.
Point being?  under the right/wrong circumstances, any race can be dominant and horrible to another. That doesnt mean I think racism by whites is somehow justified, and I'm pretty sure most people here except for a few extremists would feel the same way.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 6, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




I think there are a minority of whites that are innocent of racism, and a few blacks;  I totally disagree with any surreal claim that " Most whites here are not racist." That is idiotic and nonsense. Racism exist on many , many levels in whites; to some its a way of being. Their racism is like the darkness engulfing the total human consciousness;  I have seen it many times, in all the 62 years I have been alive. In many, many forms.


----------



## AnomolousMaterial (Aug 6, 2017)

Keep on playing the victim, keep at it, keep being a victim in your own mind until the sun stops burning. Keep teaching victimization so nobody ever moves from the past and matures beyond it. Keep raising kids who only ever see themselves as a product of being prey, surely that helps, surely that makes those children better.

Unless this is all some sick joke to you and playing the victim is a simple way to get more for less. I think we both know, though, exactly what that does for a group of people over time.

Racism in the modern USA is an *idea* more than a *reality*. The massive presence of "social warriors" in our culture is the most proof of this we've ever had. Spreading the idea only reinforces racism, doesn't take it away.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 6, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Shame on you. You don't know the majority of whites to make that assumption. Yes, racism exists. The word has been used to describe whites who disagree with black people, nothing racist about it. I have been alive 61 years. I have seen racism in more races than the white race. I have encountered black people who hate whites simply for their skin color, also there have been blacks on message boards claiming to be the superior race, a definite racist behavior. I like to treat people according to their behavior, not their race.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 6, 2017)

AnomolousMaterial said:


> Keep on playing the victim, keep at it, keep being a victim in your own mind until the sun stops burning. Keep teaching victimization so nobody ever moves from the past and matures beyond it. Keep raising kids who only ever see themselves as a product of being prey, surely that helps, surely that makes those children better.
> 
> Unless this is all some sick joke to you and playing the victim is a simple way to get more for less. I think we both know, though, exactly what that does for a group of people over time.
> 
> Racism in the modern USA is an *idea* more than a *reality*. The massive presence of "social warriors" in our culture is the most proof of this we've ever had. Spreading the idea only reinforces racism, doesn't take it away.




Someone has taken you for a long ride, racism will never end in this life, not in this world. Still, peace to you.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 6, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




I don't need to personally know all whites, I can read the known facts on the topic. Oh racism certainly lives in all races, oh but the whites took it to the highest level. The blacks who learned to speak in superior terms for our race, learned that behavior from you whites. You simply cannot understand the racist upheaval that your people have wrought on this planet, and that is not my fault at all.

Peace.


----------



## AnomalousMaterial (Aug 6, 2017)

You cannot sit here and spew vitriolic hatred for eight pages, suddenly turning around to take a moderate opinion, and expect anyone to believe a word you say.

"Racism will never end in this world"
Truly a paragon for advancing the culture of our people.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 6, 2017)

AnomalousMaterial said:


> You cannot sit here and spew vitriolic hatred for eight pages, suddenly turning around to take a moderate opinion, and expect anyone to believe a word you say.
> 
> "Racism will never end in this world"
> Truly a paragon for advancing the culture of our people.




I don't see why not. I have extremist, moderate and pacifist views. Yet also I have biblical views, of which I drew the view of this worlds racism will never end in this life. One reason it will never end is human nature, another reason is white people. Your race was destined to be extreme in racism, no doubt about it. Its academic.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 6, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


It is your fault for blaming all whites. MY people? Do you take responsibility for the wrongdoings of all blacks?


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 7, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





AnomolousMaterial said:


> OP continues to assert that all whites in America are responsible for the actions of few, and that the whites alive today are all reprehensibly oblivious to the actions of those few.
> The history of racial relations in the USA are taught to grade-school children and have been since at least I was a child. Speaking for my generation alone, we were taught to view the individual for their actions and not their appearance.
> Personally, I can count with the fingers of both hands the amount of people I have met out of thousands whom truly treat slavery of blacks and the history of racist culture as something to be embellished. Most of us wish to move past it and have a self-respecting and more cohesive society, instead of trudging through a flaming swamp of blame which is reviving more and more of those same problems of the past.
> 
> ...





Mickiel said:


> AnomalousMaterial said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot sit here and spew vitriolic hatred for eight pages, suddenly turning around to take a moderate opinion, and expect anyone to believe a word you say.
> ...




Quote:
Your race was destined to be extreme in racism

Yeah, well you speak as if the destiny of the world is over. Unbeknownst to you maybe, people are still working on it. Still working on America and still working on themselves. Sure, maybe I'm a racist because I was born white, but that doesn't mean I accept racism, or like it. there really is not a whole lot more I can do except maybe sell my house and car , donate it to the NAACP and then move in under a bridge with my backpack, hope I die and go to heaven. 

Maybe racism takes many forms as you say but Racism is also confused for other things, such as difference of opinion on laws and politics. Funny thing is once you have been accused of racism, there is no way to defend yourself. Mind reading is impossible in these circumstances. 

If you would get rid of all white people on the face of the earth tomorrow, true the more dominant political/economic forces in the world would have been eliminated but there is no vaccum in nature that isn't filled. Something else always takes the place of whatever is removed. And if you want to get biblical, you can also say there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 7, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



\The worlds destiny has been pre set, the only thing that will end is sin and evil. In my view, the history of the world is simply the unfolding of God's will. The white race was meant to be sinister, and their consciousness is not aware of that, because their selfishness pacifies this truth. You were chosen to help throw this world into turmoil. And that is new under this sun.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 7, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




I was forced to take responsibility by you white people. Your cunning is legendary, as is your evil.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...





O.......k............


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 7, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



This below genetic PCA plot puts Estonians as the most pure Europeans, and Spaniards half way between Moroccans, and Estonians.

Interesting, because Estonia didn't do anything against Blacks, unlike Spain, and it's similar Portugal who actually started the Atlantic Slave Trade.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 7, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




well that is an interesting theory,  well, I do understand that your view of the world is not universal by all or most black people.  I find it amazing how there are SOME black people who are so certain that white people are devoid of feeling for others. No wonder you hate us, and don't deny it, cause I don't believe it. Theres no possible way you couldn't.  I've seen Africans who are devoid of conscience, I've seen Africans who have done sinister things just to get ahead of someone else. Thats my own personal experience just as you have yours in Alabama or wherever your from, and the conclusion I have come up with is the same one Ive been trying to figure out ever since I was a little kid. There is light and darkness in all people. Your so sure of the evil of "WHITES"  but your not god are you? All people come from the creator. Where people go wrong is with society and misinformation. Misinformation which causes misunderstanding and preconcieved notions of others which causes other societal ills which then continue to grow.. and this is not new under the sun. 
People like you who think others are genetically disposed to evil are deluded, of course, you may have had very bad experiences and your delusion in that respect might be justified.  We all ahave our view of the world based on personal experience. You do understand that white people have personal experience in the world correct? It's not all about getting rich, its not all about being on the take.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 7, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




I hate the things you think and do to other brown skinned people. The creator had to create evil, had to allow discord, and needed a people to represent that on earth. And the whites fit into his choice. Because your a devious bunch.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 7, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


The evil where I live isn't by white people. Pick up any local newspaper.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 7, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...





Good golly miz Molly but you must live in a world of personal responsibility. 

The old saying used to be " the devil made me do it"   But I guess that's been replaced now by "the whites made me do it".   Or so this theory goes.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 7, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Well I guess your just a better man than I. You were lucky enough to be born the right color


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 8, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




I hold no interest in the white man's tendency to  use useless jokes.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 8, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




That's because whites own the newspapers.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 8, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Lol what a goofy response. Are you saying if blacks owned the newspapers they would not report the real news?


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 8, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



The evil is spread by whites, they created porn, shemales, brought drugs into America , perverted our language, corrupted the police; and the media.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 8, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



You forgot, Whites also created that magic box you're typing on.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Bullshit. Porn goes back at least as far as the ancient Egyptians.  Drugs go back at least as far. African Americans are screwing up the  language every day. Shemales?  that a perverted few, you know, the one who tend to vote Democrat or progressive.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Corrupted police... yeah go take a look at whats going on right now in the Kenya election.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




I see you as a fucking racist, so your opinion ?  thats interesting but thats all it is , your opinion. the real hope for the world is that haters and close minded people like yourself will die off and leave the newer generation alone.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




You hold no interest in considering another persons viewpoint,  I think that would be the better conclusion here. Im not saying agreeing with, but just considering. People like yourself whether they are white or black are the reason racism goes on and on.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 9, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




And opened the world of free porn to children. You whites can look at things staring you in the face, and deny it.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 9, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




I have a little racism in me, yes. And your people put it there from my youth. And I am sick and tired of it, the self righteousness of the consciousness of blind whites.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The white race will survive, but they will reap what they have sowed. Everyone now knows that they are ruthless land grabbers; and there will be nowhere that will give them mercy.



Land grabber?  I've paid for every acre of land I own.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 9, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The white race will survive, but they will reap what they have sowed. Everyone now knows that they are ruthless land grabbers; and there will be nowhere that will give them mercy.
> ...




You , like all modern whites, just like to ignore your history. Your people took this land from the Indians. That's why you own your land. The Indians paid with their blood and their lives, and you put them on plantations. Your a vicious people.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



I didn't take anything from the Indians.  My family didn't come to the U.S. until 1905.  

Lyndon Johnson said he'd have you n*ggers voting Democratic for the next 200 years.  You obliged him.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 10, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




You took their pride away when you used the term " ******." You revealed your true nature. What's it feel like being exposed?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 10, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...



If a word causes one to lose their pride, they never had any to start with.  

I guess you exposed all those blacks that use the same term you call racist.  Excuses that it's not racist when a black uses it, and I've heard them, defeats the argument that it is.  If it's a racist term, it's either racist 100% of the time or 0% of the time.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 10, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




Well you make good points here, and I agree with you.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 13, 2017)

[QUOTE="Mickiel, post: 17899912, member: 57563


No place in society for White supremacy.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 20, 2017)

The  White race will survive but Donald Trump  has begun your decline in the world's view. What's it feel like , having to watch this?


----------



## SeaGal (Aug 20, 2017)

IM2 said:


> And in reality there are NO races. Whites made up he concept of race.



Okay fine - no races, no racism.




Mickiel said:


> Explain to me why Hispanics are not a race? Some of you whites are flat out missing things in your conscious out look.



Science explains why Hispanics are not a race.  White is merely a skin tone within the Caucasian race which includes Europeans (and yes, Spain is located in Europe according to most maps), non-black northern Africans and middle easterners.  So who's the bigot hatin' on poor folk who can't afford a tanning salon?  Hmmm?


----------



## laffatlibs (Aug 21, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Your right, but the whites have done their deception far better than any other race. Their violence far surpasses any race in history. And their denial of this is legendary.


Obviously, you've never been to Chicago.  I live in an all white town and nobody here has ever been shot or murdered.


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 23, 2017)

laffatlibs said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, but the whites have done their deception far better than any other race. Their violence far surpasses any race in history. And their denial of this is legendary.
> ...




Well yes, the popular suggestion that Whites are pure; you know, the image that " Will make the world love them."


----------



## Mickiel (Aug 24, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> laffatlibs said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...





The White race will survive , but not because of its obsession with self survival, or its inane historical efforts to dominate; they will survive because God has willed it. They are too important in God's painting the picture of the worlds condition in the last days.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 3, 2017)

The White race will survive because God needs bad examples of what living against him will cause. They will survive because in the coming days, humans will need fools to mess up our future.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 3, 2017)

The White man will survive because the future will need selfishness , envy, deceit and racism to further disrupt the human consciousness, and lead us to war.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 3, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The White man will survive because the future will need selfishness , envy, deceit and racism to further disrupt the human consciousness, and lead us to war.


You really believe all white men are like that?


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 4, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > The White man will survive because the future will need selfishness , envy, deceit and racism to further disrupt the human consciousness, and lead us to war.
> ...




I believe that the 45% of Whites who voted for Trump are like that.

I believe all of the Klan is like that

I believe half of the UK's whites are like that.

I believe all of the Russian Whites are like that.

I believe at least half of the European Whites are like that.

And I believe you are like that.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 4, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


You know nothing about me.  I despise the Klan or any other racist organization. I did not vote for Trump but that has nothing to do with racism. You don't know all of the Russian whites or the UK whites to make those assumptions. Shame on you.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




There may be some who are  not racist, but I have never met them. Whites will protect and help each other , before they do that to blacks. We learned how to do that from you whites.That is what I have seen in my 62 years.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




The Whites I have  met that had good hearts were years ago in the 70's, they used to pass out free food and talk to blacks and help them. I remember them, they were not racist.

I miss that kind of heart. The bible speaks about this age we live in , it says the love of many will grow cold.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




Have 'they' changed? Have you? Has your ability to read hearts?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> The Whites I have  met that had good hearts were years ago in the 70's, they used to pass out free food and talk to blacks and help them. I remember them, they were not racist.
> 
> I miss that kind of heart. The bible speaks about this age we live in , it says the love of many will grow cold.




Fuckin' baby boomers. Thumbs up asses, eyes glued shut. Thanks for selling America's future to the highest bidder because you thought you could pray all the bad stuff away.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...





Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


I treat people according to their attitude and behavior, not skin color.  I have observed blacks helping other blacks first as well. It is not one sided. You said "you whites" as if we are one entity. I am 61, I have seen a lot of racism from both whites and blacks. Not agreeing with someone does not make them racist, which a lot of whites have been called on these message boards just for disagreeing.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


The world has changed since the 1970s. More violence and distrust now.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




You don't remember the 70s very well.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


sure I do


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Apparently not.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Kent State
Jackson State
Camden
Boston
Detroit
Memorial Park
Attica

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I didn't say the 1970s was all peace love and hippie beads. There is more violence today. People used to leave their doors unlocked, you can't do that anymore.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> .... People used to leave their doors unlocked, .....




Where? In urban areas you would have been stupid to do that in the 70s. In bucolic suburbs people still do today. Get over the 'backintheday-itis.'


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > .... People used to leave their doors unlocked, .....
> ...


LOL I lived "back in the day", my parents left their doors unlocked, we felt safer then. You really believe the world isn't worse now than it was then?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...






It's not, you are.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I usually agree with most of your posts but you are being quite disagreeable tonight. I am NOT worse now, aging has mellowed me LOL.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




50 years from now, some people will be insisting that these days were better. Others that they were worse. It's an illusion caused by the passage of time, and always has been.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You could be right. I was in my teens and twenties in the 1970s. Being young, I may have been oblivious to a lot of my surroundings, or just less concerned.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...





Perfectly normal.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 10, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




Well yes, racism exist in both Whites and Blacks. Whites are not an racial entity where racism is concerned, I don't mean to group them all together as being racist, that is wrong of me , I don't mean to do that. I have seen the hearts of both Whites and Blacks grow cold and hard. Good hearted people are few to come by; every now and then I sense a good person passing by, its so refreshing.

Sometimes I walk by people who get mad if you speak to them. You just sense all kinds of anger in them. Its affected me. I find myself being caught up in that spirit at times and I have to shake it off of me.

I give apology for being so pushing at times.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




I really don't know if my ability to read hearts has changed?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 10, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...





You never had it. What you imagine about others has changed.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I totally disagree , I have some discernment , and no one outside of me can define what is inside of me. You are not the dictator of my consciousness ; what you think of me, is not my concern, what you think of my words is my concern. I can only be conscious of, those things I am conscious of with how others discern me.


----------



## featherlite (Sep 10, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




Thats not what I see lately. Theres a huge movement for justice and equality. Remember those people called snowflakes? 
I might not agree with some of thier agenda and protesting...but at the core I beleive they have it right. Respect existence or expect resistance.
Stereotyping is a terrible way to judge anything. You will always be proven wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 10, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Perhaps just not in America. They most definitely will be a minority in America. But in Great Briton they will survive. But Great Briton knows what America is going through, they went through it in Africa. They took Africa over for a while, then the Blacks kicked them out of authority. The blind fold was removed from the Black race there.
> 
> And I seriously doubt that there is another brown skinned nation that the whites can deceive now. The game is over.


The only way white people will survive is if white women stop having sex with Black men and everyone with any common sense knows that is not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 11, 2017)

So...y'all think you are "pure" white, do ya?
Get a DNA test done. Betcha you got some black in there.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


Whites always try to pull that out of their asses. They think they can rape a continent of its resources, fuck it up by colonialism, pollute it with white philosophy and then claim these places are backwards when whites are the ones that made it backwards in the first place.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 11, 2017)

:50 mark. Some funny shit!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Really? The Europeans made Africa so backwards?

So, do explain away Ethiopia, or Liberia which weren't colonized by Europeans, and which are backwards by even African standards.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 11, 2017)

featherlite said:


> Mickiel said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...




Yes , I think I just got off on a rant and was spewing my own deeper darkness; stereotyping is never right. Its just so much wrong out here.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...




We all are messed up man; we need God. Or we need a power greater than ourselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...


You sound like an idiot. Ethiopia was invaded by Italy and Liberia was created by the US.  Any time a Black country kicks a white countrys ass they are financially punished collectively by europeans.


----------



## Taz (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Because unlike your brethren, white people stand up for each other.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So you admit whites purposely fuck over Black countries. Good for you.


----------



## Taz (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There's nothing left for us to "fuck over", the gorillas have taken over.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Theres plenty left for you chimps to fuck over.


----------



## Taz (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We'll wait for you mud jockeys to dig it all out first. Much simpler.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Well you waited for Blacks to teach you how to take bath so you are known for waiting. No wonder whites have never done anything on their own and always needed help.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 11, 2017)

The White race will survive, but; mankind will survive as a whole. Our future is not in our hands, because we are too hateful, just look at some of the comments on board. We are sinful in our very nature;

but I have an announcement to make , this world is not our home. We fight, but one day the fight will be over and we will have peace at last;

just not today.

I think there is a God and he will have us all with him. Its not easy to believe in him; I have my own doubts at times. I look at how messed up I am and I long for being such a better existence. Its hard to believe in a being that is more powerful than you. But I figure if I live, then its possible for a being greater than me to be alive.

If God exist, he must be quite something.

We fight and have racist thoughts because something is seriously affecting our consciousness.


----------



## Taz (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I think you hit your head or something...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


What did i tell your silly ass about attempting to think without a safety harness and epileptic restraints?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mickiel said:
> ...





I'd be remiss, in reference to your avi, not to point out that this day is your anniversary....


Today is actually the date on which _Sobieski saved Europe....

_

1683 The Battle of Vienna: after Vienna had been besieged by the Ottoman Empire for two months, forces commanded by King of Poland John III Sobieski versus the Ottoman Empire army, and represented the turning point of the battles between Europe and the Ottomans after 300 years, and  marked the historic end of the expansion of the Ottoman Empire into Europe  The battle is also notable for including the largest cavalry charge in history.


Had it been otherwise, the Vatican would have two minarets and would be flying a flag with a star and crescent.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2017)

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


>




Are you going to ignore all the racist black supremacist alternate history bullshit that's been spewed in this thread?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Dont get all booty tickled. Whites are the only ones with alternate history.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Look everyone! A talking monkey! I wonder if it does tricks...?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Says the guy that is hairy, attracts hair lice and smells like a wet dog.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Says the guy that is hairy, attracts hair lice and smells like a wet dog.



UNTERMENCHEN


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Says the guy that is hairy, attracts hair lice and smells like a wet dog.
> ...


You should be trying to use RID to get rid of your hair lice recessive one.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



KANGZ


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Dont be such a pig wrestling inbred.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



WE WERE LITERALLY KINGS


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


This how white women feel.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Sharing a woman seems pretty gay to me. Enjoy your STDs


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Producing offspring with your sister is pretty damaging to your genetics but white people seem to like that.



That's all you got? Stupid jokes about smelling funny and inbreeding? Typical.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Producing offspring with your sister is pretty damaging to your genetics but white people seem to like that.
> ...


All I got? No. This was enough to emotionally traumatize you so i am holding back.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL there's nothing you can say that could hurt me.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Too late. Your responses say otherwise.


----------



## Mickiel (Sep 11, 2017)

Why the human race will survive. In the whole scheme of things, all humans will survive ; life is not about race and our relations with each other is destined to make a serious change for the better. Since we cannot make amends ourselves , it will be done for us ; human life will make an astounding turn in the future and we will all evolve into incredible new species.

This is my belief. My statement of understanding and true hope for humanity.

We face an oncoming evolution that will totally eclipse all that we have ever known , and yes, evil will be no more. No more pain and suffering;  mankind was not brought into existence to have death, pain and suffering. Those things are not going to be in our newly evolved future. We will evolve beyond petty things such as race and weaknesses; we stand on the verge of finally understanding just why we exist!

In this new age of wonders, there will be no more " Races" or " Sexes. We will grow pass those stages. Yes, we are now only in a primal stage of being, and this God we hear of, has an astounding existence of healing and learning and living that will burst us all into the new standard; and we will finally be truly happy ; ALL of us, there will be none left out. No religions to condemn us any more. No Theism and Atheism theory to weigh us down and limit our thinking. Allow me to give my view of this great evolution that we are destined for. My coming humble understanding.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




By whom?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> Why the human race will survive. In the whole scheme of things, all humans will survive ; life is not about race and our relations with each other is destined to make a serious change for the better. Since we cannot make amends ourselves , it will be done for us ; human life will make an astounding turn in the future and we will all evolve into incredible new species.
> 
> This is my belief. My statement of understanding and true hope for humanity.
> 
> ...






Wow, drug legalization is really spreading...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Tons of countries were invaded, and colonized outside of Africa, and none are in as bad shape as Ethiopia.

Some countries which faced staggering losses, invasions, and even in some cases colonization in the 20th century, like China,  Poland, South Korea, or Estonia, have not only bounced up economically, but have become intellectual havens.

Meanwhile Ethiopia which had it easier than any country I just listed, is way behind those countries.

It's so obvious that Africans aren't equal, and just don't have what it takes.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> By whom?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's obviously on us to make the World a better place.

Whether you believe in God, or not, is irrelevant.

I certainly see no bettering of the World, by allowing the idiotic, and criminal (Savages) of this World overpopulate at higher rates.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Like most dumb white people you always forget that the US and european powers invest in those other countries instead of attempting to destabilize them by backing dictators. Also they turn over ownership of their resources unlike what has occurred in Africa.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, why do you depend on Whitey for investments, you goofy, doofy, turd?

Shouldn't a continent of 1 billion, be able to trade, and build up their own?

Japan didn't sit around waiting for Whitey, they built great products, and innovated.

It seems you're expecting White investment to build up Africa.

Besides, you're whole premises is wrong, Africa is becoming an increased outsourcing destination, because it's so cheap.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



As I said in another thread...

Before black Africans had contact with outsiders not one African society had invented the wheel, written language, calendar, two story buildings, mechanical devices or domesticated any beast of burden...

If blacks were so great and more advanced than Whites, which is what is being said in this thread... then why aren't they still more advanced? White people stole their ability to function properly? A supposedly inferior race of cave dwellers was able to steal all of their technology, enslave them, and render them unable to further evolve?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Mickiel said:


> We face an oncoming evolution that will totally eclipse all that we have ever known , and yes, evil will be no more. No more pain and suffering;  mankind was not brought into existence to have death, pain and suffering. Those things are not going to be in our newly evolved future. We will evolve beyond petty things such as race and weaknesses; we stand on the verge of finally understanding just why we exist!
> 
> In this new age of wonders, there will be no more " Races" or " Sexes. We will grow pass those stages. Yes, we are now only in a primal stage of being, and this God we hear of, has an astounding existence of healing and learning and living that will burst us all into the new standard; and we will finally be truly happy ; ALL of us, there will be none left out. No religions to condemn us any more. No Theism and Atheism theory to weigh us down and limit our thinking. Allow me to give my view of this great evolution that we are destined for. My coming humble understanding.



You'd need massive eugenics to approach what you're speaking of, and it'd probably still fall short.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I guess maybe you dont understand english too good.  I just said that money goes to dictators.

They are building up and trading on their own even inspite of european interferences.

Japan was rebuilt by american dollars and protected which is why they dont even have a military. You cant be this stupid can you?

I'd rather whites forget Africa existed but they cant without letting go of the gold and diamond industries they still own and profit from.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As I have said so many times before....

Just because you said something doesnt make it true. In fact in your case it makes highly dubious that its true.

Africa was probably the first to invent the wheel. There are drawings of chariots and farm equipment with wheels on them long before whites could stop living in caves.

We already answered why Blacks are not "advanced"  Whites have no clue what "advanced" means for starters. You cant because you are genetically recessive and also inferior.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Indeed, Africa was way behind the curve in general.

But, the clincher for me is to look at Estonia vs Ethiopia.

Estonia colonized for nearly 1,000 years of it's existence all the way until 1992, when it gained it's independence from the Soviet Union proper (Soviet Russia)

Estonia also lost a sizable chunk of it's population in WW2.

The fact is Estonia has since developed into something impressive.

- Estonia now has the #1 PISA scores for education results in Europe.

- Estonia has since 1992 (It's independence) seen some of the fastest economic growth in Europe.

- Estonia has become an innovative country, creating Skype, and Kazaa tech, among others.

What about Ethiopia?
Ethiopia's illiterate, poor, and backwards by even African standards.(Despite an Ethiopia which wasn't colonized officially.)


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> As I have said so many times before....
> 
> Just because you said something doesnt make it true. In fact in your case it makes highly dubious that its true.
> 
> ...



All of your countries are shit and the average African IQs is less than 90. And all you do is say you wuz kangz and cave dwelling whitey smells bad, dey stole our inventions, knowledge, and apparently we're so powerful, we were also able to steal your ability to ever be productive or technologically advanced, ever again.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > As I have said so many times before....
> ...


If that was true you wouldnt be on the internet. A black man did that for you. Whites have only hindered our ability but that day is fast fading.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




The Moorish  (North African) chronicler Ibn Khaldun spoke of Sub-Saharan Africans, as living in caves, and thickets, and eating each other


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



1.) Why do Africans depend on hand outs?

2.) Why are there so many dictators in Africa?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



When we're gone your descendants will create an empire of feces built upon the ruins of our cathedrals. And you'll die one by one like flies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL, So you're saying a Black man invented the internet?

Wow, really? Really now?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Al Gore is black?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Black people taught you guys how to build cathedrals. We built cathedrals and pyramids. We cant die. If we die the human race is doomed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


No a Black guy didnt invent the internet. However the math used to do so was invented by Blacks long ago. What I am referring to is Mark Dean. Without him white guys couldnt be on the internet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Uh, the ancient Egyptians DNA , was closest to Neolithic farmers from Anatolia, and Europe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lol, which math did Sub-Saharan Africans teach us, exactly?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Uh no it wasnt.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lol, which math did Sub-Saharan Africans teach us, exactly?



Someone found an old bone with some scratches on it and black supremacist retards decided it was an ancient calculator or some shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


All math. Even the binary math computers run on.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The DNA of Ancient Egyptians was studied, and came out like that of Mediterranean's of the Neolithic period.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, which math did Sub-Saharan Africans teach us, exactly?
> ...


Someone found a monkey jaw bone with some hair on it and proclaimed human life started in europe. However later they found it to be a fraud. Got you white boys hopes up for nothing.  

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016...piltdown-man-one-science-s-most-famous-hoaxes


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You must be confused.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It's not surprising that Humans evolved from Africans, as the ape like forebearer's of Humanity would have obviously come from African apes.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


The first human was a Black African. All the others are mutations. In your case a recessive mutation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A study led by researchers at the Max Planck Institute for the Science of Human History and the University of Tubingen in Germany managed to plug some of those genetic gaps. Researchers wrung genetic material from 151 Egyptian mummies,  radiocarbon dated between Egypt's New Kingdom (the oldest at 1388 B.C.) to the Roman Period (the youngest at 426 A.D.), as reported Tuesday in the journal Nature Communications.

Johannes Krause, a University of Tubingen paleogeneticist and an author of the study, said the major finding was that “for 1,300 years, we see complete genetic continuity.” Despite repeated conquests of Egypt, by Alexander the Great, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and Assyrians — the list goes on — ancient Egyptians showed little genetic change. “The other big surprise,” Krause said, “was we didn't find much sub-Saharan African ancestry.”

The remains came from Abusir el-Meleq, an ancient Nile community in the middle of Egypt. From the mummies the scientists extracted bone, teeth and soft tissue samples. (Although Egyptian embalmers removed the brains of the deceased, the scientists wrote that “in most cases, non-macerated mummy heads still have much of their soft tissue preserved.”)

The hard samples yielded the most DNA, perhaps because the teeth and bones were protected by soft tissue or because the embalming processes left tougher material intact. After preparing the samples in a sterilized room in Germany, the researchers bathed the samples in UV radiation for an hour to minimize contamination.

Ancient Egyptians were closely related to people who lived along the eastern Mediterranean, the analysis showed. They also shared genetic material with residents of the Turkish peninsula at the time and Europe.

DNA from ancient Egyptian mummies reveals their ancestry


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I think you posted this before but neglected to realize this was after Egypt had been invaded by whites. I'm talking about the people that built the pyramids not an isolated group of white people that came later.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Explain Iwo Eleru the 13,000 yr old first West African settlers, who were likely not even Human?

Note that Bushman a brownish orange people with slit eyes are generally considered as the first Humans.

Note that Cro Magnon DNA on arrival to Europe was most similar to that of Europeans, not Africans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Um, some of those DNA samples came from 3,300 + years ago, Is that when White people invaded Egypt?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What does Iwo Eleru have to do with the fact the first human was a Black man? Bushmen are Black people. Dont try to take them out of Africa like you whites tried with Egypt. 

CroMagnon was Black. Just because he left Africa and started a new DNA strand doesnt make him not Black.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yep. The Egyptians were constantly fighting off whites. Pretty sure they captured some of them prior to being overran.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 11, 2017)

It's a waste of time debating this fool. Deep down he knows we're right but to admit that would destroy his self esteem.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bushman are not true Negroid's, they are by their phenotype, and genotype a unique people from Negroid's.

Cro Magnons were not by their phenotype, or genotype African at all, but rather more like Northern Europeans.
(Even if their color was different, the Cro Magnon had genes for lighter coloring)


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> It's a waste of time debating this fool. Deep down he knows we're right but to admit that would destroy his self esteem.


Lets stop playing games. You are recessive. If you died out the world would be a better place simply due to the improvement of the human genome.  If Blacks died out the human race would disappear. You guys are too inbred.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Now you as a white boy are going to try and tell me Bushman arent Black. They would laugh in your face if you told them that. 

Again just because Blacks started a new DNA strand in europe doesnt make them not Black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But, the DNA samples expose that ancient Egyptians were closer to Europeans, and further from Africans as opposed to modern Egyptians.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Show me. So far all you have shown me is that some fairly new Egyptians were related to Mediterraneans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bushman are different than you, they're much shorter, have more orange skin, they have slit eyes, and their hair is more peppercorn.

No, Bushman are not the same as you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Sounds like a lot of my family members so you may want to try again.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



3,300 years ago are not recent remains.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


that was way after the pyramids were built.  if everyone was white why did Herodotus say they were Black?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



People who are not retarded, can with ease tell a Bushman from other Africans.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Must have been a lot of retarded whites then. They sure thought Bushman were Africans just like all the others.

this guy looks like Leroy down at the corner store.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where did I say that ancient Egyptians are White?

I stated earlier that they were Mediterranean's.

In fact modern Egyptians are Mediterranean's.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Source?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Internet. You white boys are something else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bushmen - Survival International


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Um, Kostenki man the 36,000 year old Cro Magnon man from Russia, had DNA most similar to those across Northern Europe, and Eastern Europe


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



This link is showing the abuses that Negroid's are doing to Bushman.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No such thing as negroids in Africa. Thats a white invention.  I see you are deflecting on how different they look.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

This dude is almost the spitting image of one of my uncles.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

this one looks like one of the kids I play ball with.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> this one looks like one of the kids I play ball with.



The Bushman were raped by the Bantu a bit, and especially in the Hottentot's.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > this one looks like one of the kids I play ball with.
> ...


Sounds like what whites did to each other in europe with the Slavs....and the Japanese did to koreans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Northern Slavs are more indigenous to Europe than Western Europeans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

That's not the point.

The point is that some Bushman are more Negroid looking, than others from rape.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They are still white just like the Bushman are still Black Africans.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> That's not the point.
> 
> The point is that some Bushman are more Negroid looking, than others from rape.


Then you dont have a point. For starters there is no such thing as negroes in Africa.  Only Black Africans. Trying to separate them is a white boy (fools) task.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bushman separated from other Africans for 10,000's of thousands, if not even 100,000 years.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > That's not the point.
> ...



Africa is a very diverse continent which obviously has multiple races, the San Bushman are one of them.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Of course we are the most genetically diverse race on the planet. That doesnt make the San not Black.  Black encompasses all of our ethnic groups. Yes the San are one of them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Black is not a race, Negroid is.

Bushman are clearly not, Black nor Negroid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Black is a race. Negroid is nowhere to found on any map. its a faux term.

I already proved the San are Black and look just like some of the people I know and love today.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Asian Indians are often Black, but their not Negroid.

Asian Indians are much closer related to Whites.(Caucasoids)

As for Bushman they are neither Black,  nor  Negroid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No such thing as negroid and no one claimed they were Black even though the indigenous people of India are definitely Black.

Only the albino east indians are related to whites

As for the San they are definitely Black Africans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lol, so, you're not smart enough to tell an Asian Indian, or a Bushman from someone from the Congo?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Well youre not smart enough to know the Congo is Africa just like the San.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 11, 2017)

Lets have a test. i will post pictures of Black people and you try your best to tell me where they are from. Are you game?

First one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Lets have a test. i will post pictures of Black people and you try your best to tell me where they are from. Are you game?
> 
> First one.



They're from the Andaman Islands.

You've never heard of convergent evolution?

Besides, they're just like you, why would you wish to claim these people as yours?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 11, 2017)

*Mod Note:

Our bad. This thread should have been closed pages ago. Race forum is not really just poking and taunting.   Even IF -- some of it is pretty entertaining.  *


----------

